# 71 days! ( long post)



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband is in the military. We are stationed in Hawaii. Because we are stationed in Hawaii we had to move into military housing here. That also meant finding a temporary home for our sweet pit mix Sadie. In just 71 days we will be moving back to the mainland! So I will be getting my sweet heart puppy back!!!!!! How crazy is it for me to be super happy to be leaving Hawaii? So that is my history and now comes the questions I have for all of you helpful folks. When we go to get her, I will have Scout( then he will be 8 months old) with me. How should I introduce them? We will be on a road trip (visiting as much family around the country as we can) and this will be the last stop on our trip before we head to our new duty station. Should I leave Scout at the hotel and go see her first, or just leave him in the car for a few minutes with the ac on( Orlando in the Summer is Hot!). Sadie( pit mix) is a dominant dog. By dominant, I mean she is very head strong, strong, exuberant, and domineering. Don't get me wrong, she is sweet and gentle and loyal, too. She is about 60 pounds of solid muscle. Scout on the other hand is submissive. If a strange dog approaches he tries to hide behind me until I tell him it is okay. He is calm, docile, and laid back. In his puppy class he gets worked over by the small breed pups in the class. But he also tried to mount an 80 pound Golden he met at the park? I think they will get along okay. But any tips to make our family reunion with our girl would be appreciated!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Well I'm sure she'll be extra happy and full of excitement to see you after so long. If I were you I'd personally meet Sadie first for a good 10min, get her to calm down and release some of that extra energy she has. Then I would introduce both dogs (both on leash of course) as you would approach a new dog on leash, as they are new to each other. How it goes from there depends on the dogs really.

Very little advice I have as I really have no experience introducing two completely different personality dogs, but hope that helps a bit


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree. Visit with her yourself first and in a new location to both dogs do the introduction. Keep calm yourself so the dogs don't pick up any anxiety from you. I'm sure others have some ideas of how best to do it. Going for a walk together can be a good ice breaker. 
Welcome back to Orlando.  
That's where I am basically. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I've heard it's best to introduce strange dogs in neutral territory, like in a car. 

It's worked for us well over the years. Welcome back to the mainland


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd make sure both dogs have been exercised well before the meet up. It will help them be more relaxed. I wouldn't do it in an enclosed space, I would do it outdoors. Your puppy is going to be looking for a playmate and your dog may or may not be. Have fun, I love having a herd!


----------

